# كيف يصتاد طوبيا حوتا من نهر واين مكان اصتياد هذا الحوت ؟ طوبيا 6



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*كيف يصتاد طوبيا حوتا من نهر واين مكان اصتياد هذا الحوت ؟ طوبيا **6*



*Holy_bible_1*



*الشبهة * 



*يقول سفر طوبيا **6 * 
*2 **وخرج ليغسل رجليه فاذا بحوت عظيم قد خرج ليفترسه**
3 **فارتاع طوبيا وصرخ بصوت عظيم قائلا يا مولاي قد اقتحمني**
4 **فقال له الملاك امسك بخيشومه واجتذبه اليك ففعل كذلك واجتذبه الى اليبس فاخذ يختبط عند رجليه*
*فكيف يمكن لشاب أعزل أن يصطاد حوتا ً ، وكيف يمكن أن تحيا الحيتان في الأنهار في حين أن مكانها المحيطات ؟**.*



*وسؤال اخر * 
*ذكر في السفر أن طوبيا إصطاد سمكة من نهر دجلة، في حين أن هذا النهر لا يقع على الطريق من نينوى إلى راجيس**.
*


*الرد*



*اولا الشبهة سببها هو الترجمه لان الكلمه تعني سمكة كبيره * 
*ولهذا كل التراجم كتبت سمكة * 
Tob 6:2


(Bishops) Then went he out to washe his feete, and beholde there came foorth an horrible fishe to deuour him. 


(Brenton) And when the young man went down to wash himself, a fish leaped out of the river, and would have devoured him. 


(DRB) And he went out to wash his feet, and behold a monstrous fish came up to devour him. 


(Geneva) And when the yong man went to wash him selfe, a fish leaped out of the riuer, and would haue deuoured him. 


(KJV-1611) And when the yong man went downe to wash himselfe, a fish leaped out of the riuer, and would haue deuoured him. 


(KJVA) And when the young man went down to wash himself, a fish leaped out of the river, and would have devoured him. 


(LXX) τ[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ὸ[/FONT] δ[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ὲ[/FONT] παιδ[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ά[/FONT]ριον κατ[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]έ[/FONT]βη περικλ[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ύ[/FONT]σασθαι, κα[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ὶ[/FONT] [FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἀ[/FONT]νεπ[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ή[/FONT]δησεν [FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἰ[/FONT]χθ[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ὺ[/FONT]ς [FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἀ[/FONT]π[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ὸ[/FONT] το[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ῦ[/FONT] ποταμο[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ῦ[/FONT] κα[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ὶ[/FONT] [FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἐ[/FONT]βουλ[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ή[/FONT]θη καταπιε[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ῖ[/FONT]ν τ[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ὸ[/FONT] παιδ[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ά[/FONT]ριον. 


(RSVA) Then the young man went down to wash himself. A fish leaped up from the river and would have swallowed the young man; 


(Vulgate) et exivit ut lavaret pedes suos et ecce piscis inmanis exivit ad devorandum eum 


(Wycliffe) And he `yede out to waische hise feet; and lo! a greet fisch yede out to deuoure hym.



*اذا هو فقط ترجمه غير دقيقه في العربي * 



*اما وجود سمك نهري كبير متوحش فهذا حقيقه علميه واعرض بعض صورها*
*سمكة نمر جالوت ويصل وزنها الي **70 **كجم * 








*وهي من الانواع التي قاربت علي الانقراض ولكنها تعيش في الانهار مثل نهر الكنغو حاليا * 



*نوع اخر من السمك المتوحش * 







*نوع اخر * 
*سمك الفيرنا * 











*وهو سمك متوحش يعيش في نهر الامازون وبالفعل قادر علي احداث اصابات بالغه **( **ولكنه في مجموعات **) **ويحدث اصابات بالغه*
*وصورة احد ضحاياه  * 




*واعتذر عن الصوره * 



*بل واحيانا يظهر نوع من انواع سمك القرش في الانهار * 
*مثل * 




*هذه صورة لسمكة قرش تم اصتيادها في نهر الناصريه في العراق * 
*أحد صيادي الأسماك المحليين إن حيوانا ضخما علق في شباكه عندما كان يصطاد في نهر المالح، وهو نهر صغير يقع قرب ناحية الفضلية جنوب الناصرية، مما دفعه للاستعانة برجال الشرطة لقتل الحيوان الضخم الذي تبين بعد إخراجه أنه سمكة قرش ضخمة يقارب طولها المترين ونصف المتر**.*
*وتكرر هذا الموقف في نهر الفرات * 




*وهذا الخبر الذي نشرته وكالة الانباء العراقية * 
*عراقي يصطاد سمكة قرش**.. **في نهر الفرات العذب*
*اصطاد عراقي سمكة قرش يبلغ وزنها **(110 **كيلوغرامات**) **من مياه نهر الفرات الحلوة في جنوب العراق، في حالة نادرة قد تكون الاولى من نوعها**. 
**وتمكن هذا الصياد من التقاط سمكة القرش البيضاء التي يبلغ طولها مترين وعشرة سنتمرات الخميس الماضي من نهر الفرات في بلدة الفضيلية جنوب مدينة الناصرية **(370 **كلم جنوب بغداد**)**، بحسب وكالة الصحافة الفرنسية**. 
**وسلم الصياد السمكة الى كلية العلوم في جامعة ذي قار، وتشكلت لجنة تتولى تشريح وتحنيط السمكة للاستفادة منها في الجانب العلمي**. **وقال عميد كلية العلوم الدكتور نجاح رسول ان **(**العثور على سمكة قرش حية في نهر الفرات هي مسألة نادرة جدا**). 
**والقرش شأنه في ذلك شأن الحيتان والدلافين والحيوانات الاخرى التي تعيش في المحيطات والبحار تحتاج الى مياه مالحة للعيش**. **وقال رسول **(**يبدو قدوم سمكة القرش الى مياه حلوة في نهر الفرات حالة انتحار**) **مشيرا الى ان **(**القرش معتاد على العيش في مياه مالحة**). **واكد انها **(**المرة الاولى التي يتم العثور فيها على سمكة قرش في نهر الفرات**). **ويبدو ان السمكة جاءت من مياه الخليج الذي يصب فيه نهري الفرات ودجلة بعد التقائهما**. 
**ويعتبر القرش الابيض اخطر انواع اسماك القرش وهو يعيش في المناطق الاستوائية عادة**. **ولا يصل الى المياه العذبة لأنهار العراق سوى نوع آخر من اسماك القرش وهو سمك القرش الذي له بطن رصاصي اللون، ويمكنه العيش لفترة قصيرة جدا في الماء العذب، وقد رصد في مناطق من نهر دجلة حيث هاجم السابحين فيه**. * 

*اذا هذا امر متكرر رغم انه نادر*



*هذا بالاضافه الي انواع كثيره كانت موجوده وانقرضت بالفعل فما يخبرنا به السفر ليس بشيئ غريب ولكن حقيقه تحدث حتي الان * 



*اذا لايوجد شبهة في اصتياد هذه السمكة من النهر * 



*ثانيا امر مكان الاصتياد ونفي وجود نهر دجلة * 



*اولا صورة لنهر دجلة * 







*اما عن مكان نينوي التي انطلق منها ذاهبا الي * 










*ومدينة راجيس*







*وفي الطريق من نينوه الي راجيس سيمر بجوار نهر دجله وايضا سيمر علي الكثير من فروع النهر بل يجب ان يعبر بعضها ليصل الي راجيس*







*بل وصورة الطريق*




*فهو يجب ان يعبر فرعين او ثلاث فروع **( **حسب الطريق الذي سلكه **) **وقبل ان يصل الي مدينة سوسا في طريقه الي راجيس يجب ان يقترب جدا من نهر دجله وغالبا هذه هي النقطه التي تكلم عنها الكتاب  * 




*اذا ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس صحيح وهذا يؤكد ان كاتب السفر ليس شخص خيالي ولكن بالفعل شخص سار في هذا الطريق ويعرف مواصفاته جيدا ويؤكد انه طوبيا كاتب السفر  * 



*والمجد لله دائما*


----------

